# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Гадания.

## vova230

Я предлагаю узнать подходите ли вы друг другу? Гадается так: складываем дату своего рождения и порядковый номер месяца, в котором родились. Искомая сумма должна выражаться однозначным числом. Так же считаем число своего друга. Если у вас получилось не однозначное число, то его нужно превратить в однозначное. Например: дата вашего рождения 12 декабря 
12+12= 24. 24 - это 2+4 = 6 
Итак, ваше число 6. 
У меня например получились числа: моё число 1, а у моего молодого человека 9. Это значит: 1 - свободолюбивый реалист, нуждается в идеализме и оригинальных идеях 9. В этом взаимодополняющем союзе материальное и духовное, любовь и дружба могут прекрасно сосуществовать.

Ответы на гадание:

1и1
Вы оба - индивидуальности, не привыкшие уступать. Каждый любит независимость и будет до конца за нее бороться. Вся энергия используется исключительно на то, чтобы подавить личность другого. Кто же уступит первым?

1и2
1 нуждается в корректности и нежности 2. А 2 необходима решительность, динамизм и покровительство 1. Если 1 не пытается подавить 2, если он признает его достоинства, они достигают гармонии. В противном случае 2 окажется в проигрыше.

1и3
В этом союзе 1 навязывает свою волю 3. Взамен он получает от 3 открытость и творческое начало. Вы - динамичная, предприимчивая пара, и, если дружба не заменит любовь, возможно истинное счастье.

1и4
Двое живут в разных ритмах.1- активен, боевит, моментально загорается. А 4 не любит быстрой смены событий, это его нервирует Ваш союз более благоприятен для профессионального сотрудничества, чем для любви.

1и5
Вас объединяет сумасшедшая любовь... возможно все. Но страсть приходит лишь на мгновенье. Импульсивность 1 и стремление к свободе 5 может вскоре привести к нестабильным отношениям. И тогда все рухнет!

1и6
1 со своим вольнолюбивым характером с радостью разделит судьбу 6, который обожает доставлять удовольствия и так хорошо знает желания своего партнера. Все будет просто здорово! Если, конечно,1 не будет слишком потребительски относиться к 6...

1и7
Ваши характеры дополняют друг друга Вы не ищете глубины чувств, но стремитесь быть друг подле друга и разумно делить ответственность. Возможно, в ваших отношениях больше дружбы, чем любви, но они длительны.

1и8
Если каждый из партнеров не стремится к демонстрации нежности и любви с другой стороны, все будет хорошо. Однако ваш союз более удачен в бизнесе, чем в любви.

1и9
1 - свободолюбивый реалист, нуждается в идеализме и оригинальных идеях 9. В этом взаимодополняющем союзе материальное и духовное, любовь и дружба могут прекрасно сосуществовать.

2и2
Эти люди созданы друг для друга. Однако такой союз возможен скорее в сфере дружбы и профессиональной деятельности, в любви же ему не хватает взаимопонимания.

2и3
2 дает 3 сдержанность, а 3 двойке - инициативу. В этой паре сохраняется разумное равновесие между личным счастьем и открытостью миру.

2и4
2, которому так нужна любовь, будет успокоен глубокими и преданными чувствами 4. Они понимают, ценят и любят друг друга. Но кто сделает первый шаг?

2и5
Без всякого сомнения, между этими числами существует взаимное притяжение. Но 2 никогда не будет по-настоящему спокоен, так как он достаточно зависим, а 5 отличается вольнолюбием. Это благоприятный союз для тех, кто любит сложные отношения.

2и6
Сочетание этих двух чисел говорит о любви и гармонии. Начав совместную жизнь, они уже никогда не смогут расстаться. Это стабильный, длительный союз, основанный на нежности и теплоте. Но при этом не забывайте время от времени открывать окна во внешний мир.

2и7
Нужно заранее знать, что 7 нелегко открывать свои чувства. Но 2 в них очень нуждается... В дружбе - полное взаимопонимание, но они рискуют причинить друг другу боль.

2и8
8 любит все брать в свои руки, .а 2, наоборот, предпочитает, чтобы в руки брали его самого. 3то очень хорошо. Для этого союза нет противопоказаний. В любых жизненных ситуациях 8 защитит, организует, проявит инициативу, в то время как 2 займется всем остальным...

2и9
Альянс двух совершенно разных воображений и эмоциональных планов. В то время как 2 ориентирован на их внутренние отношения, 9 направлен вовне. Оба очень ранимы и беспокойны. Между ними возможна дружба, но романтический союз встречается редко.

Зи3
С кем поведешься - от того и наберешься. Два таких человека умеют хорошо общаться. Это два приятеля, два друга, но в сфере чувств им не хватает стабильности.

Зи4
Эти двое друг на друга совсем не похожи. И тем лучше! 3 - спонтанен и инициативен, 4 - осторожен и уравновешен. Если 4 не станет препятствовать активности 3 и если не будет слишком поверхностным в своих чувствах, все сложится хорошо.

Зи5
В этом союзе точно не будет места угрюмости! Оба стремятся к развлечениям, к открытиям и путешествиям, к новым впечатлениям. Эти нечетные числа должны ценить свой союз, ведь они разделяют интеллектуальные, любовные и материальные интересы друг друга.

Зи6
Этот союз вытянет прекрасный жребий! Доброта, щедрость, гармония - все составляющие соединяются во имя вечной любви. Браво!

Зи7
В интеллектуальном плане союз функционирует отлично. Но в любовном - все иначе. 3 необходимо развлекаться, а 7 скрытен и склонен к рефлексии. Если 3 сможет передать присущую ему радость жизни 7, то последний выползет из своей раковины. Если же нет, их пути разойдутся.

Зи8
8 стремится владеть ситуацией, но 3 не терпит давления. Если они занимаются одним делом, у них есть шансы для совместного процветания, но в любви им не хватает нежности. В результате... разрыв.

Зи9
Удачное сочетание в интимных отношениях. Реализация совместных планов, возможность вместе познавать огромный мир. Это альянс сердец и умов.

4и4
Число 4 обозначает стабильность. Две «четверки» -это неподвижность! Очень трудно обогатить такой союз новыми желаниями и динамичными проектами. Настойчивость может перерасти в упрямство, преданность - в собственничество.

4и5
Какие они разные! 4 особенно не любит перемен, а 5 их обожает Чтобы начать действовать, 4 нужно долго размышлять, взвешивать все за и против, что 5 совершенно не свойственно. Отношения могут быть осложнены взаимным непониманием.

4и6
Этот альянс имеет много преимуществ: достаток, эмоциональный контакт, гармония в любви. Счастье до конца дней и много детей!

4и7
Их объединяет сдержанность. Не ищите в подобном союзе буйства чувств и всепоглощающей страсти - скорее это согласие, понимание и спокойствие.

4и8
Они с легкостью найдут общий язык, поскольку оба нуждаются в постоянстве чувств и материальном преуспеянии. Но кто же будет лидером? И кто позволит вести себя, полностью доверившись своему партнеру?

4и9
Два этих числа часто сближаются. Но 4 - материалист, для которого дисциплина превыше всего, а 9 - идеалист, мечтатель, оригинал. Они сойдутся навсегда или расстанутся через мгновенье.

5и5
Эти двое мгновенно узнают и оценивают друг друга. У них есть возможность разделить свои чувственные желания, а также страсть к путешествиям, переменам, свободе. «Свобода» - вот ключевое слово в этом союзе. Но почему они верны друг другу?

5и6
6 любит гармонию во всем, нежные, длительные и безмятежные отношения. 5 - постоянное обновление ощущений! Союз возможен, если 6 не страдает от непостоянства 5, а последний не чувствует себя «привязанным» к партнеру. Это нелегко.

5и7
5 - общительный, 7 - замкнутый человек. Оба независимы, оригинальны, и это их сближает Отношениям благоприятствует общность духовных, интеллектуальных и профессиональных интересов.

5и8
5 привлекают в 8 его авторитетность и амбиции. А 8, в свою очередь, забавляют живость и стремление к приключениям 5. Они прекрасно понимают друг друга, между ними существует взаимное влечение. Но опасность разногласий все же есть. Ни один, ни другой не выносят какой бы то ни было зависимости или ограничений.

5и9
Вперед, к мечте, веселой жизни, путешествиям, новым планам! Нет ничего невозможного. Но кто же займется бытовой стороной жизни?

6и6
Оба знают, что такое любовь, дом, семья. Они любят творчество, артистические планы. Но нерешительность, излишняя эмоциональность и недостаток серьезности могут вызвать немалые затруднения. Любовь между двумя одинаковыми числами «замыкает» их друг на друге. Чувства могут загореться и погаснуть.

6и7
Союз сердца (6) и ума (7). Результаты непредсказуемы. Они прекрасно поймут друг друга, если готовы на взаимные уступки, либо будут раздражены из-за невозможности полноценно общаться. 6 обычно нуждается в обществе, а 7 часто стремится к одиночеству.

6и8
«Надо создавать материальную основу» , - говорит 8. «Самое главное - это чувства», - утверждает 6. И вот они сообща принимаются за paбoтy. Если время от времени 8 забывает о том, что он командир, а 6 не перестает восхищаться моральной силой 8, тогда их союз будет полон любви. В противном случае материализм возобладает над чувствами.

6и9
6 мечтает об идеальной любви. 9 идеализирует любовь. Но тому и другому нужны доказательства. Если они смогут дать друг другу достаточное подтверждение любви, полная физическая и духовная гармония обеспечена.

7и7
Два нелюдима, склонных к одиночеству. Они ценят и уважают друг друга только при дружеских, духовных или профессиональных контактах. Но могут ли они вступить в семейный союз? Большой вопрос. Помните грустную историю журавля и цапли? Каждый себе на уме, и договориться очень сложно. И тому, и другому надо попробовать стать более открытым.

7и8
У 7 все сводится к духовности, а у 8 - к материальности. В профессиональной сфере хороший союз, но любовь невозможна, так как 8 любит командовать парадом, а 7 с трудом переносит зависимость.

7и9
У того и другого духовное преобладает над материальным. Им будет хорошо вместе до тех пор, пока не придется столкнуться с трудностями быта. Ведь ни 9, ни 7 не способны решать серьезные проблемы! Их сближают идеи, духовные потребности, поиски оригинального образа жизни. Но, увы, в области чувств 9 - идеалист ..

8и8
Властолюбие и амбиции свойственны обоим. Они стремятся приобретать, преуспевать... Словом, им не откажешь в предприимчивости и энергичности. Иногда они больше говорят о делах, чем о любви. Союз возможен, если они откажутся от соперничества.

8и9
В этой паре 8 дает 9 энергию, а 9 в ответ - свои новаторские идеи и воображение. В профессиональной сфере это плодотворный альянс, но в любви у них разные цели. Могут ли соединиться абстрактное (9) и конкретное(8)?

9и9
Они «работают на одних частотах» и понимают друг друга с полуслова, если эти люди друзья или просто близки по духу. Но нежность, чувственность с одной стороны и отсутствие этого с другой их разделяют.

----------


## Irina

Хм. Интересно получается. С мужем вроде несовсместимы почти, а вот с лучшими друзьями - ну прямо идеальные отношения.

----------


## vova230

Так противоположности притягиваются, а с друзьями и должна быть совместимость идеальная.

----------


## Sanych

Я 9, жена 6. Как-то в общем так.

----------

